# Programm auf Server ohne SSH installieren.



## suntrop (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll zwei kleine Programme auf einem Server installieren und wollte
dies mittels SSH erledigen. Dummerweise gibt es bei dem Serverangebot
kein SSH.

Habe ich noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


Danke für eure Hilfe.

mfg 
 suntrop

____________________________________________________________
Sorry für die Frage, aber ich bin Grafiker und kannte bis vor zwei Tagen
weder SSH noch wusste ich wie man Programme kompiliert und über
das Terminal installiert.


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. Oktober 2006)

suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich soll zwei kleine Programme auf einem Server installieren und wollte
> dies mittels SSH erledigen. Dummerweise gibt es bei dem Serverangebot
> ...



Wie hast Du Zugriff auf den Server und um welche Distri handelt es sich?

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## suntrop (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe nur FTP Zugriff und auf dem Server läuft Suse. Der Provider hat
sich jetzt doch bereit erklärt zu versuchen die zwei Programme zu 
installieren, denn anders geht es glaube ich wirklich nicht. Nicht legal;-)

Mal sehen, ich hoffe der bekommt das gebacken, denn er wollte für
nichts garantieren.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Oktober 2006)

suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Mal sehen, ich hoffe der bekommt das gebacken, denn er wollte für
> nichts garantieren.


Ein Provider sollte grundsätzlich Ahnung von dem haben, was er tagtäglich macht (oder: machen sollte). Wenn der das wortwörtlich so gesagt hat, würde ich mir ernst über einen Providerwechsel Gedanken machen - denn wenn du ihn fragen solltest, wie er dann eigentlich seine Server gegen unberechtigten Zugriff von außen sichert, wirst du wohl auch kaum eine Antwort bekommen.  Ein Running-Gag ist auch: "Confixx sichert das von alleine" ...


----------



## suntrop (30. Oktober 2006)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Ein Provider sollte grundsätzlich Ahnung von dem haben, was er tagtäglich macht (oder: machen sollte).


Das ist so richtig, aber leider kann ich das nicht entscheiden 

Vielleicht läuft es nachher ja schon.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Oktober 2006)

suntrop hat gesagt.:


> Das ist so richtig, aber leider kann ich das nicht entscheiden
> 
> Vielleicht läuft es nachher ja schon.


Ansonsten kannst du dich ja mal melden  - ich unterbreite gerne ein detailiertes, umfassendes Angebot


----------



## suntrop (30. Oktober 2006)

Mal sehen, wenn ich doch entscheiden kann, werd ich auf dein Angebot zurück kommen.


----------

